# Dumb Question



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Is this coyote scat?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, I always say if it looks like a dog gave birth to little bunnies, then yes, it's coyote scat.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Save it for the kid down the street that keeps teasing your dog. All kids like bunnies for Easter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez Admin guy can't we have a coyote head or something other than a cutsie heart for the "LIKES".


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

This was just two piles I found on a old loggin road in the mountains. Many more. Didn't see it anywhere but on the road. Hunted this area for several hours yesterday with no results. The wind did blow very hard tho, sounded like a train all day.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did it smell like bunnies?? I think Coyotes, and most territorial animals drop their scat in obvious places where others will come across it and know that they are there and "own" that area. Dropping it in the open gives much better coverage to the sense of smell.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Uh didn't get down and smell it Don, but was gona ask if there was some kind of correlation between the scat and the road. Thanks, knew you would know! Some of this stuff still had small flys on it. They must be using this area quite often. This area like I said was in the mountains and not open country at all. Ridges and hollows.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, the road is the open place to use in the area, that lets the smell waft over alarger area than if it had been done back in the woods. I see alot of Javalina scat on top of rocks out in the open too. Why would they choose to go there ??


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I just hope our paths cross one day when I'm armed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK you mean the coyote.... right?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yep, the road is the open place to use in the area, that lets the smell waft over alarger area than if it had been done back in the woods. I see alot of Javalina scat on top of rocks out in the open too. Why would they choose to go there ??


I was just going to ask if coyotes drop on top of rocks etc Foxes do that over here so the wind can catch the scent better.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, alot of times they'll come to the call and stop out at 100+yds and crap. I shot one back some time ago just as he hunched up. I'm pretty sure he was crapping in someone elses territory.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It was the thought of you don he just **** his self!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that the eastern coyotes go behind a bush.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I wouldn't know about that. Do they really differ that much? I know there is a size difference.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

YD I think the also use toiletpaper in the east. Those westen dogs are just plain barbarick. Did you drop the dog while he was dumpin? That is just so wrong!!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Those easterns have a PHD on avoiding me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> YD I think the also use toiletpaper in the east. Those westen dogs are just plain barbarick. Did you drop the dog while he was dumpin? That is just so wrong!!!


Yep I did.....No mercy!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a friend who shot a red stag on top of a red hind! What a way to go!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I believe this is the most stimulating conversation about poop I have ever heard. Who says hunters don't know s***? Living in the country, I drive on a lot of dirt roads. Most of the subject matter is deposited square in the middle of those roads. Going into my hay lot, there is a spot that has a fresh deposit nearly every day. Getting to be quite a pile. Like Don I have been known to shoot the s*** out of a coyote myself.
I shot a nice buck year before last that had mounted a doe. I did wait till he finished his business. It was the least I could do for him. I have him mounted in my gun room and I swear sometimes he looks like he is grinning.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> OK you mean the coyote.... right?


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Geez Admin guy can't we have a coyote head or something other than a cutsie heart for the "LIKES".


Does seem a little "merry" don't it Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Speccccial !!


----------

